

A few nice resources on iOS - sirnicolaz
http://devcharm.com/pages/19-ios-bits

======
mariocarvalho
Thanks for sharing this! PonyDebugger looks awesome, I'll definitely try it

~~~
sirnicolaz
Glad that you like it! PonyDebugger is indeed a pretty powerful tool

